# L144 Plecos hatching



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

The L144 male I got at the auction has been working hard for the last week or so.
here is a photo of him and the eggs.









Then today I spotted the first 3 wigglers.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats 
I just got two batches of L144 fry last week


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very cool. Great pics, too.


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

looks good mike.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

That's a beautiful site, especially a nice L144.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

Congrats !!
look great L144


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

is that a long fin bristle or just a regular albino one ?


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I think he is the long fin L144 I bought at the auction.
I have an L144 female and an long fin ABNP female in the Bio Cube with him.
I'm hoping that the L144s mated


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

Cool pics. Congrats. I'm glad my L144s are in good hands. I love those fish!


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

Congrats Mike, I bought a young male L144 and a mature female L144 in the auction, but I could tell the male wasn't ready yet. I purchased another L144 from another source and he is an alpha male, well there must be something in the water, because he is sitting on a pile of eggs. I went in to shut off the tank lights and noticed the female doing the "walk of shame" after leaving the male's cave.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Glad to hear you have eggs, keep an eye around the cave in case they push the eggs out.

I have had good luck at recovering and hattching them.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

title is misleading. I thought you will be the second person who spawned L114  

Congrat.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> title is misleading. I thought you will be the second person who spawned L114
> 
> Congrat.


good eye, Charles. I didn't even notice - my brain saw 144.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I I hoe to find a blue eyed long fin L144 female at the auction tomorrow.
That will make my day<G>

I was able to get another look in the cave today looks like I have some dark one so I guess he mated with the silver tip that is in the BioCube.

The eggs I rescued from the ABNP tank hatched overnight I have about 15 wigglers there today.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i got a couple of the regular bristle nose the dark body with the white on the tips of the fins i tell you they are phenomenal cleaners i was getting allot of algae in my tank they cleaned it up better then i could with a scrubber


----------

